# ╩╩ YANAHUARA!! ven a ver ╩╩



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow, primera vez que veo mas fotos de Yanahuara esta linda.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

demasiada hermosa la ciudad


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Y el último trío de fotos, hasta una nueva opurtinadad chicos y gracias por sus comentarios :wave: 

Más al sur del distrito.

Hush Puppies.










Una urbanización



















Adiós!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

thecarlost said:


> Los colores de las casas me matan, las texturas de las paredes y muros aún más!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hola thecarlost,que bueno que te gustó todo, en el página web del distrito encuentras todo lo que pides, aquí te dejo el link.
http://muniyanahuara.gob.pe

Y las picanterías son restaurants tradicionales de Arequipa en donde se expende comida típica arequipeña hecha a leña.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Asu!!!!!! Es posible tanta belleza en un solo sitio? :master:
Sin palabras Jeremy! Este es uno de los mejores threads que he visto en Incascrapers.


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

*Que buenas fotos*

*Excelentes fotos !!!!!!!!* ... estan realmente buenas ... felicitaciones J3R3MY por mostrar la belleza de *Yanahuara y Arequipa *a el mundo ... kay: kay: kay:


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Bien ahi J3R3MY!!! te luciste con el thread.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Excelentes fotos, Jeremy. Está muy linda Yanahuara!


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Te luciste Jeremy excelentes tus fotos todo muy lindo por alla en Arequipa 

Gracias por compartir tus fotos.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

sin comentarios ...... O o O


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

"*¿Podrían colocar mapas de ubicación y alguna reseña de este pueblo?*"

no es un pueblo es un distrito en pleno corazon de arequipa (quien lo diria), es increible estar en esas callejuelas, te trasnsportas a los años 1800 es retrenquilo y muy bonito.
Yanahuara no tendra edificios pero es una clara muestra de la perfecta armonia entre pasado y presente arequipeño. Por algo esta entre los 20 distritos con mejor IDH del Pais.

Grande jeremy


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Bravo por las fotos jeremy


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

:master: :drool: :bow: :eek2: 

EXCELENTES FOTOS
MUY BELLO SITIO :O


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

HERMOSOOOOOO¡¡¡¡¡ MARAVILLOSOOO....ME ENCANTO. graxx por las fotos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Yanahuara I love you!!!!

SIMPLEMENTE BELLO..... So cute!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Arquitectura bravaza!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

:naughty: Gracias, gracias. Pronto fotos de un nuevo distrito


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Así es, muy bueno este thread, me gustó mucho este distrito.


----------



## JESUS_AQP (Jun 3, 2007)

Yanahuara siempre ha sido uno de los distritos mas bellos de Arequipa


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Muy bonito tio!!!, yo tengo familia por ahi , nose en donde exactamente, pero la ultima vez q fui, muyc hiquito claro, ya me habia quedado impresionado...es mas si volviera a vivir a Peru, unas de mis ciudades favoritas para residir seria arequipa y mas especificamente yanahuara!!!
Saludos!


----------

